# Todos conocemos a alguien que le dicen Nana.



## Cholo234

<< Todos conocemos a alguien que le dicen Nana.>>

Because the indirect object of the "correct sentence" is "a Nana," the subject sentence should be _Todos conocemos a alguien a quién le dicen Nana_, shouldn't it?  (If any teachers here can say how they explain this to their students, I would appreciate it.)  (The sentence is from a Google result.)

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## lagartija68

Exacto. (pero el quien sin tilde porque es pronombre relativo, no interrogativo).
El pronombre relativo puede cumplir distintas funciones en la oración subordinada.

Todos conocemos a alguien *que* es feliz. (sujeto)
Todos conocemos a alguien *que* odiamos. (objeto directo)
Todos conocemos a alguien a *quien* le debemos dinero. (objeto indirecto, en realidad, el término de la preposición "a" que encabeza el objeto indirecto: "a quien")

El objeto indirecto debe ser encabezado por la preposición "a", esto vale también para las proposiciones relativas.


----------



## Cholo234

Gracias!  

¿Qué nombre ó tipo de palabra es _alguien_?  Pensándolo bien, ¿es _alguien_ el objeto indirecto y _Nana_ el objeto directo u otro tipo de palabra?


----------



## elprofe

Amigo Cholo! Voy a enviarte una foto de esa oración analizada sintácticamente, ya que en papel se puede organizar mejor la información que aquí en el foro


----------



## lagartija68

Cholo234 said:


> alguien


Alguien es un pronombre indefinido. "A alguien a quien  le dicen Nana" es el objeto directo de "conocemos". "Nana" es modificador de "dicen". Creo que es objeto directo (pero tengo dudas).


----------



## Cholo234

lagartija68 said:


> Alguien es un pronombre indefinido.



¿. . . el antecedente?



elprofe said:


> Amigo Cholo! Voy a enviarte una foto de esa oración analizada sintácticamente, ya que en papel se puede organizar mejor la información que aquí en el foro



Gracias!


----------



## lagartija68

Cholo234 said:


> ¿. . . el antecedente?


No tiene antecedente, es indefinido, no demostrativo o personal.


----------



## elprofe

Os pongo el análisis sintáctico de la oración.


O.S.A (Oración subordinada adjetiva) / (Proposición subordinada adjetiva)
N.P (Núcleo del predicado)
C.I (Complemento Indirecto)
C.D (Complemento Directo)
Argumentos a favor:
· Los complementos predicativos sólo pueden serlo de Sujetos o Complementos directos, por lo que "Nana" no puede ser complemento predicativo si "le" es Complemento Indirecto". Nos queda entonces que "Nana" es C.D. Una prueba de ello es que podemos sustituirlo por "lo" (al igual que los Complementos predicativos): Se LO dicen. La estructura de la oración subordinada es bastante simple, donde "alguien" (suj) dice "algo" (C.D) a "alguien". (C.I)
· Me suena a laísmo decir "la dicen Nana", por lo que el razonamiento de arriba es el que aplicaría en este análisis sintáctico.

Análisis alternativo

Argumentos a favor: Semánticamente/cognitivamente la estructura "le dicen Nana" me parece igual que "la llaman Nana". Es decir, los complementos en ambas oraciones tienen las mismas características y cognitivamente los concibo iguales. En "la llaman Nana", "la" es C.D y "Nana" es predicativo, por lo que me siento tentado a aplicar este mismo análisis sintáctico a tu oración.
· La Fundeu dice que el verbo "llamar" y el verbo "decir" funcionan igual en este tipo de construcción.
Argumentos en contra: me suena raro decir "la dicen Nana". En valenciano tenemos la misma estructura y usamos "li" (que equivale a "le", complemento indirecto"). Si esto es así, habría que crear una categoría nueva o modificar la definición de Complemento predicativo.

Mi opinión:
En un examen creo que pondría el primer análisis. Si estuviera haciendo un trabajo de investigación, abogaría por el segundo análisis basándome más en teorías cognitivas, mi concepción sobre la sintaxis y los complementos.


----------



## Agró

Cholo234 said:


> ¿. . . el antecedente?


Sí. "Alguien" es el antecedente de la oración de relativo siguiente.


----------



## Cholo234

Agradezco vuestros aportes.  (Es bueno para mí saber que hay dos interpretaciones (por lo menos) de "*Todos conocemos a alguien que (a quien) le dicen Nana."* [citando (1) el análisis de elprofe en ambos fotos y (2) la respuesta de lagartija68]


----------



## Cholo234

lagartija68 said:


> El pronombre relativo puede cumplir distintas funciones en la oración subordinada.



I found out that Zulma Iguina calls these "grammatical functions" -- for what it's worth.


----------



## S.V.

Puede verse también en 44.9l RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA , último ejemplo.

O en los textos más viejos: vn rromano que le dezien catulo;  en vn monte que le dezian algido (a 1284, Alfonso X).

En 38.6n, última frase, también lo llaman complemento predicativo (le dicen así).

Ojalá que tengan un buen año.


----------



## Aviador

Cholo234 said:


> Agradezco vuestros aportes.  (Es importante para mí saber que hay dos interpretaciones (por lo menos) de "*Todos conocemos a alguien que (a quien) le dicen Nana."*)


No, *Todos conocemos a alguien que le dicen Nana* es incorrecto, es agramatical.
La alternativa que menciona Elprofe es con la persona denominada como complemento directo y, por lo tanto, representada por un pronombre átono de acusativo: *Todos conocemos a alguien que la dicen Nana*, una estructura que no creo que nadie use.

Creo que deberías quedarte con el análisis de Lagartija68:


lagartija68 said:


> ...
> Todos conocemos a alguien *que* es feliz. (sujeto)
> Todos conocemos a alguien *que* odiamos. (objeto directo)
> Todos conocemos a alguien *a* *quien* le debemos dinero. (objeto indirecto, en realidad, el término de la preposición "a" que encabeza el objeto indirecto: "a quien")
> ...


----------



## elprofe

Aviador said:


> No, *Todos conocemos a alguien que le dicen Nana* es incorrecto, es agramatical.
> La alternativa que menciona Elprofe es con la persona denominada como complemento directo y, por lo tanto, representada por un pronombre átono de acusativo: *Todos conocemos a alguien que la dicen Nana*, una estructura que no creo que nadie use.
> 
> Creo que deberías quedarte con el análisis de Lagartija68:



¿Cómo solucionamos el embrollo entonces? 
a) Ponemos un "a quien" en lugar de "que"?
b) cambiamos "decir" por "llamar"?  Yo no usaría "decir" en esa estructura, me suena muy valenciano, pero aquí un hilo de la Fundeu en Twitter donde señalan que funcionan igual:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064862716031062018c) Me interesa saber cómo solucionaríais el problema del "le" la gente de Latinoamerica en una oración como:
_· Todos conocemos a alguien a quien *le* llaman Nana. _

En cuanto al analisis sintáctico, si usamos el verbo "llamar" quedaría así:
· Que / A quien = Nexo, con función de Complemento Directo
· Le/lo/la = Complemento Directo
· Nana = Complemento predicativo


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Cholo234 said:


> << Todos conocemos a alguien que le dicen Nana.>>


Es bastante común en el habla coloquial, pues el hablante se resiste a usar el mas pausado/elaborado "a quien", y luego se encuentra con ese "que" que cumple las funciones más locas en las subordinadas.

No creo que valga la pena analizar la oración subordinada resultante.

No hay "dos interpretaciones". Está siempre mal.



elprofe said:


> Me interesa saber cómo solucionaríais el problema del "le" la gente de Latinoamerica en una oración como:
> _· Todos conocemos a alguien a quien *le* llaman Nana._


Pues, muy fácilmente: no usando leísmo.   
_Todos conocemos a alguien apodado Nana.
Todos conocemos a alguien que se llame Nana.
Todos conocemos a alguien a quien llamen Nana.
Todos conocemos a alguien a quien le diganNana._


----------



## Agró

"*Le *llamaban Trinidad" se tituló en España. En *Argentina*, Chile, Perú y Venezuela, igual. No debió de sonar tan raro entonces (1970).
¿O habrán cambiado las cosas en solo 50 años?


----------



## elprofe

A mí "Le llamaban Trinidad" me chirría, me hace un click el cerebro alertándome de que algo no cuadra


----------



## Aviador

Agró said:


> "*Le *llamaban Trinidad" se tituló en España. En *Argentina*, Chile, Perú y Venezuela, igual. No debió de sonar tan raro entonces (1970).
> ¿O habrán cambiado las cosas en solo 50 años?


El leísmo con el verbo _*llamar*_, sólo con el sentido de dar una denominación (_A eso* le* llaman leísmo_), es uno de los pocos que se producen en forma sistemática en Chile. Además de este leísmo, se oye habitualmente leísmo también con _seguir_ (_Al lunes *le* sigue el martes_) y otros como el de las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (_Se *le* conoce como leísmo_).



elprofe said:


> ¿Cómo solucionamos el embrollo entonces?...


Es que yo no creo que haya ningún embrollo, la única forma gramatical, y para mí también natural, de construir esa oración es con la preposición y un pronombre relativo: _a quien, a+art. det.+que._



elprofe said:


> A mí "Le llamaban Trinidad" me chirría, me hace un click el cerebro alertándome de que algo no cuadra


A mí también.


----------



## Cholo234

Quisiera agregar un párrafo de A New Reference Grammar, 12.6.4:

 "Many speakers prefer _le-les_ when the verb means 'to give a name': _todo el mundo *le* llama ‘Chelo'_, 'everybody calls her "Chelo”, _se nos informó en un ‘briefing’, que *le* llaman_ (Cuban TV interview) 'we were told in a “briefing”, as they call it'; but this usage is not universal: _al más alegre *lo* llamaban el Trompo_' (Garcia Marquez, Colombia) 'they called the most cheerful one "Spinning Top". 

(For christening, educated usage says _le pusieron María de nombre_ ‘they called her "María"’). _La/lo/(le)/los/las_ are the usual object pronouns used when the verb means 'phone' or 'call to': _yo la llamaré_ 'I'll call you/as soon as there's news'.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Cholo234 said:


> le pusieron María de nombre


careful, this is not leísmo, it is "ponerle X de nombre a alguien" (le = indirect object)


----------



## Cholo234

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> careful, this is not leísmo, it is "ponerle X de nombre a alguien" (le = indirect object)



"Mil disculpas se piden por mi desliz."


----------



## Rocko!

“... alguien a la que la llaman/alguien a la que le dicen”, es lo que naturalmente diría yo.


----------



## flljob

Rocko! said:


> “... alguien a la que la llaman/alguien a la que le dicen”, es lo que naturalmente diría yo.


¿Alguien a la que *la *llaman..? ¿Seguro? Eso es raro en México. ¿Será un yucatequismo?


----------



## Rocko!

flljob said:


> ¿Alguien a la que *la *llaman..? ¿Seguro? Eso es raro en México. ¿Será un yucatequismo?


¿Te refieres al uso de "*la*" en lugar de "*le*"? Aunque carece prácticamente de resultados en Google, los pocos son de países variados (España, Argentina, Ecuador, el norte de México). Y la versión masculina "al que lo llaman" sí retumba más en el mundo hispanohablante, por lo que no creo que sea un yucatequismo (no soy yucateco pero sí acepto que mi variante de español se clasifique como tal).

No sé si es laísmo, pero con _le _me suena a leísmo, aunque podría estar muy equivocado al aseverar esto.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Me refiero a que esa repetición del pronombre *la*, por acá no se usa. 

Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

flljob said:


> Me refiero a que esa repetición del pronombre *la*, por acá no se usa.


De hecho, yo hablaba de la combinación completa "_a la que la llaman_" (aparece con resultados de los países y lugares que mencioné).
Para mí, la frase "alguien a la que llaman" es completamente natural y la uso de forma cotidiana, pero en el contexto dado en este hilo, simplemente no la puedo usar porque me suena bastante feo el resultado. No sé por qué.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Es un vulgarismo común en todos lados. 

_... y había un tallador que lo llamaban, de nombre, Aldo Saravia

(milonga "La Toalla Mojada")_


----------



## Rocko!

La RAE no habla de que sea un vulgarismo, sino que se trata de acusativo, el cual llega hasta al *65*% de preferencia de uso en ciudades como Córdoba (España), y es mencionado México como una región en donde también aparecería la modalidad (de extremo a extremo, ya que un ejemplo es de Coahuila (frontera norte) y el otro es mío (frontera sur). Las islas canarias y Centroamérica también son mencionados (Gramática Descriptiva. 1999. Tomo 1. Página 1336).


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Sigue siendo una estructura confusa y perteneciente a un registro claramente inferior del habla, registre lo que registre la RAE.


----------



## Rocko!

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Sigue siendo una estructura confusa y perteneciente a un registro claramente inferior del habla, registre lo que registre la RAE.


Cada cabeza es un mundo y cada quien es libre. En el contexto de este hilo, a mí me parece un lenguaje inferior usar el "le" con _llamar_. El DPD dice:


> Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar en este caso las formas de dativo le(s) o las de acusativo lo(s), l(a)s, vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual: «En España a la papa *le *llaman patata» (Huneeus Cocina [Chile 1989]); «Presiento una hija y […] *la *llamaré Juana» (Cabrujas Acto [Ven. 1976]). *A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres lo(s), la(s),*



Con "decir", la historia es otra, y solo es posible "le dicen".

Finalmente, recordemos que quedó establecido que "_llamar_" y "_decir_" pueden funcionar a veces del mismo modo, por lo que el hecho de que "_al que le dicen_" y "_a la que le dicen_" son frases estructuralmente correctas (esta vez no hablaríamos de "pocos resultados"), y de que su empleo preciso en situaciones en las que es necesario resulta ser una muestra de buen uso, para mí todo este asunto queda más que zanjado (_llamar _por _decir_, y listo, eso es todo).


----------

